

Copying Google Reader UI - sawantuday

I am trying to develop a small duplicate of Google reader and want to use the same UI as Google reader have.<p>As this product is going down in few days. Will this copying affect me in any way. I am not planning to affect the income of Google or earn something using this clone. I just want the reader to be alive. At the most I may request donations for hosting the app.<p>Will this copying affect me in any way.
======
macmac
If by copying you mean an actual copy, including layout, colors, text, icons
etc. that would clearly be a copyright infringement, as well as potential
infringement of other intellectual property rights, as well as a potential
breach of any applicable acts on fair trade, marketing etc. If by copy you
mean producing a UI inspired by or following a similar structure the answer is
more likely - but not certain - to be no. In relation to the intellectual
property rights related problems it is of no consequence that Google's product
is being discontinued, until the rights themselves expire.

